# Landis article....is this some sort of joke?



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/landis-wins-bahamas-time-trial

Please keep out doping comments, but something about this article felt like an Onion article.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

Bogus. Attempt at humor.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*It's...*

not bogus.....:ideaid a search and found results. It's for real...

http://www.floridacycling.com/Results/dynamic.asp?mylaps=type,run,runid,1395330


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

So he beat some U 23 guys and Zman's spring training time. Yawn.


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

Mootsie said:


> So he beat some U 23 guys and Zman's spring training time. Yawn.


Yeah, but he did it without a skinsuit!!


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

*"Butt rock* racing future unsure" 

this is referring to the man himself!


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

He's just a big joke.


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

roadie92 said:


> He's just a big joke.


If FLandis had just walked away and started a new life, I'd have some respect for him. As it is, the sideshow-like aspect of his career make him a worthy target for scorn.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow Landis is fat right now.


----------



## Dwaynebarry (Mar 16, 2004)

yo mamma said:


> If FLandis had just walked away and started a new life, I'd have some respect for him. As it is, the sideshow-like aspect of his career make him a worthy target for scorn.


He just might end up reaching his wit's end one of these days and actually "spitting in the soup" as they say


----------



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

spade2you said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/landis-wins-bahamas-time-trial
> 
> Please keep out doping comments, but something about this article felt like an Onion article.


Looks like they took it down:

*404 - Page not found*

The page you have requested is not available on our server.
It is possible the page has been moved, updated or deleted. Please click the back button on your browser and try another link.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

All history aside, the guy still has massive talent. 

I hope he finds happiness and would love to see him race again at the highest levels.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm interested in the book he's wrighting in the shed behind the car wash. Wondering if he'll tell all. I still don't buy the Jack Daniels story.


----------



## Dwaynebarry (Mar 16, 2004)

sbsbiker said:


> I'm interested in the book he's wrighting in the shed behind the car wash. Wondering if he'll tell all. I still don't buy the Jack Daniels story.


He's still in the anger phase of grief, he needs to the reach the "I don't give a **** anymore" stage, then hopefully he'll try to cash in by writing a book.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

The article had been removed by the time I searched for it. What did it say?


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Still there....*



murbike said:


> Looks like they took it down:
> 
> *404 - Page not found*
> 
> ...


The page got renamed.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/landis-breaks-lap-record-in-bahamas-tt


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Got it.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

It's weird that he wouldn't bring some clip-on aero bars and an tt helmet. That's free speed. Did he not know that he'd be riding a time trial?

(took out the bit about you-know-what)


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

We're tip toeing on the edge of the abyss. A stray word or two and this post is moving to a new zip code


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

OK guys, that's the challenge. Let's try REAL hard and try to keep this thread unmoved.


----------



## firebolt428 (Nov 28, 2008)

Any pics of him in the Rock kit that he was supposedly wearing?


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

You know, he was raised a Mennonite, used to race mountain bikes, is suspected of having associated with known Team Discovery members.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

thats funny they actully changed the name of the article to _
rock racing future still unclear despite big name riders

_Wheras it used to be _but rock racing future still unclear
_
whic was much funnier when I changed it to _*
butt rock* racing future still unclear_. they must be reading this thread :skep:


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

firebolt428 said:


> Any pics of him in the Rock kit that he was supposedly wearing?


This is the photo that ran in the story. Doesn't seem to be a Rock kit to me.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

muscleendurance said:


> thats funny they actully changed the name of the article to _
> rock racing future still unclear despite big name riders
> 
> _Wheras it used to be _but rock racing future still unclear
> ...


The original story is still up as "Landis breaks lap record in Bahamas TT"
Its just on the second page now.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

thechriswebb said:


> OK guys, that's the challenge. Let's try REAL hard and try to keep this thread unmoved.


can we get it moved to podium girls?


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

Mootsie said:


> This is the photo that ran in the story. Doesn't seem to be a Rock kit to me.


That was my first comment as well. Head on over to Neil Browne, there is a video of him before the TT in RR kit. Based on his comments to the camera guy, he certainly has a h**d on for the world. Should fit in real well over at RR if they decide to race this year.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

PaleAleYum said:


> That was my first comment as well. Head on over to Neil Browne, there is a video of him before the TT in RR kit. Based on his comments to the camera guy, he certainly has a h**d on for the world. Should fit in real well over at RR if they decide to race this year.


this one?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXW5J8Fq8aw&feature=player_embedded
or this one?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSwmHKejQAI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

mendo said:


> It's weird that he wouldn't bring some clip-on aero bars and an tt helmet. That's free speed. Did he not know that he'd be riding a time trial?
> 
> (took out the bit about you-know-what)


I think he didn't have all that stuff because the race doesn't allow it. Something about keeping the cost of the race down by not having people travel to the Bahamas w/ two bikes, 3 sets of wheels, etc...


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Big-foot said:


> You know, he was raised a Mennonite, used to race mountain bikes, is suspected of having associated with known Team Discovery members.


That's funny.

I'd rather hang out with Floyd than Lance any day.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

The title of his book should be, _If I Did It_.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Devils advocate here: If you beat Z's "record" for anything TT-related, doesnt that mean you still got something? Something about Landis still fascinates me. At least give him props for taken the heat for ALL the other you know whats that are welcomed back with open arms.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

bigmig19 said:


> Devils advocate here: If you beat Z's "record" for anything TT-related, doesnt that mean you still got something? Something about Landis still fascinates me. At least give him props for taken the heat for ALL the other you know whats that are welcomed back with open arms.


ALL the other? Seems to be a rather small number. Unless racing on a third tier continental team is considered welcomed back with open arms.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

den bakker said:


> ALL the other? Seems to be a rather small number. Unless racing on a third tier continental team is considered welcomed back with open arms.


Not what I meant, but I think if im to explain ill get this moved so I'll give it a rest. 
Im am nonetheless fascinated by a man who had the operation he had that can match Dave Z on anything TT-related! No matter how insignificant.


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

bigmig19 said:


> Devils advocate here: If you beat Z's "record" for anything TT-related, doesnt that mean you still got something? Something about Landis still fascinates me. At least give him props for taken the heat for ALL the other you know whats that are welcomed back with open arms.


For all we know, Dave Z may have been drunk the day he set the record that Landis has now broken. Unless you know just how motivated DZ was that day, there is no meaning to comparing Landis' time to DZ's time.


----------

